# Problema con un bajo electrico Activo - hace descargas



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 14, 2014)

hola amigo tengo un problema con un bajo eléctrico y nose que es supuesta mente le falta masa

el bajo anda con una batería de 9v y trae una plaque tita con componentes pequeños, tiene ecualizador grabe medio agudo, balance y volumen

tiene dos micrófonos cada uno cuenta con 4 salida de cables rojo blanco amarillo negro

bueno si me pueden dar una mano desde ya gracias ...


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 15, 2014)

Postea el circuito y una foto de como lo tenés conectado


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 16, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Postea el circuito y una foto de como lo tenés conectado



Hola colega del foro ay esta la foto y lo marque con letras el circuito es muy chico y mi cámara no es de buena calidad..

Aquí te lo resumo como esta el circuito del bajo, 
Salida bass- es el que le da mas cuerpo al bajo y sale bien grueso el sonido
Salida trebel – es el que le da el medio agudo seria
Volumen es que le da el volumen general de los dos micrófonos o pastillas
Entrada de corriente 9v- es por donde se alimenta el circuito para que pueda funcionar si la batería no tiene buena carga no anda el bajo...
Entrada de linea jack- bueno muy sencillo es donde va el cable a la consola siempre cable mono ya que el Estéreo puede que no funcione...

Bueno te explico en breve que es lo que ase cuando lo pongo a funcionar anda bien pero lo único malo q esta ese chillido cada rato cuando lo ecualizo bien deja de joder pero si lo pongo el eq  en plano ya sale la descarga a full y molesta mucho..
Ay va algo resumido en un dibujo que ise como es la coneccion un solo alambre ase masa en la plaqueta del potencio-metro asía la masa de la linea cable que va a la consola...

Bueno espero que entiendas el circuito y puedas ayudarme 

Saludos cordiales...


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 16, 2014)

Compañero: el título de tú post dice que tenés un problema de descarga en el bajo.
Ahora decís que el problema es un chillido.

Primero que nada hay que aclarar eso, después poner una imagen del circuito de conexiones del EQ(creo que debí ser más explícito con lo de las conexiones) o dar datos de la placa para buscar información sobre ella.

Porque así es como llevarle un enfermo a un clínico y decirle "le duele algo". El clínico tiene que saber al menos que es lo que le duele en verdad.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 16, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Compañero: el título de tú post dice que tenés un problema de descarga en el bajo.
> Ahora decís que el problema es un chillido.
> 
> Primero que nada hay que aclarar eso, después poner una imagen del circuito de conexiones del EQ(creo que debí ser más explícito con lo de las conexiones) o dar datos de la placa para buscar información sobre ella.
> ...



mis disculpa a no expresarme mejor.. ase esa descarga y cuando muevo un potenciometro ase mas peor como chiyido.. 

la plaquetita dice ARTECsound.com no tiene codigo nada... bajo marca crimson, muy buena calidad de sonido lo unico malo que tiene es eso que ese ese chiyido como descarga cuando toco la linia ya que la ficha el plug es de metal se calla y anda bien


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 16, 2014)

Todo los potenciometros son de metal? Soldale un cable en la espalda de cada uno y mandalo a masa, después deci como te fue.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 17, 2014)

si todos los potenciometros son de metal te cuento que ya les soldé el cable a cada uno de los potenciometros avía un cables suelto también el que va asía las cuerdas ahora nose porque el bajo sale saturado busque en google y encontré un vídeo que un bajista saco el sonido de descarga apantallando con papel aluminio, y le resulto bien pero al final del vídeo le pe paso lo mismo que a mi bajo sale el volumen con mucha ganancia osea satura mañana veré como sigo con esto...

ay esta el vídeo que te digo





después subo una pequeña grabación así escuches como suena..
 saludos cordiales


----------



## Yetrox (Ago 17, 2014)

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> si todos los potenciometros son de metal te cuento que ya les soldé el cable a cada uno de los potenciometros avía un cables suelto también el que va asía las cuerdas ahora nose porque el bajo sale saturado busque en google y encontré un vídeo que un bajista saco el sonido de descarga apantallando con papel aluminio, y le resulto bien pero al final del vídeo le pe paso lo mismo que a mi bajo sale el volumen con mucha ganancia osea satura mañana veré como sigo con esto...
> 
> ay esta el vídeo que te digo
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEn9qCFkbcc
> ...


 
@El55delaguaracha El apantallar casero es una cosa que algunos hacen por hacer, suelen usar el papel de aluminio de cocina esto no va ir bien, hay que realizar un buen blindaje, esto se hace con un buen material especial para apantallar sea tipo aluminio o cobreado y este es adhesivo, es el mismo que se usa en blindaje de la carcasa en la pantalla de los Laptop o ciertos aparatos.

Puede que se resuelva un poco la inferencia con papel de aluminio pero traerá muchos mas líos, puede producirse por algún aparto cercano que interfiera, puede que las pastillas sea regulas en fin, al igual que pude producir bucles de masa.

Hay que tener un buen Jack, buen cableado y un apantallado correcto a masa, también hay que fijarse bien que la cubierta quede bien y libre de estática,  puede ser que tu problema sea mas por estática


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ago 17, 2014)

hola foreros, bueno les comento que ya solucione un 80 por ciento el problema descubrí q esta roto el pontenciometro el de volumen y también el jack ase falso contacto y si el plug se mueve ase un feo chillido, veré si consigo aquí en santiago ya que repuestos no se consiguen 

hoy arme una grabación del bajo así la escuchen tiene 1:58 - 128kbps  grabada mi vos con micrófono condesador behringer C-1 y consola behringer x1832USB

descargar y escuchen comenten: https://www.mediafire.com/?q4nroa6kirzf6ia , a por cierto ando con una gripe jeje tiempo loco estos días iso 2 grados bajo cero y hoy domingo esta asiendo 34 grados de calor en pleno invierno

bueno espero sus comentarios...

 Saludos..!!!


----------



## BryanB (May 4, 2021)

Buen día hermanos, tengo un inconveniente con un bajo al cual le coloque un circuito emg bqc system  y las pastillas también son emg pero, lo que sucede es que el bajo se consume las baterías en 2 días literal, sin estar enchufado al amplificador ni nada, utiliza dos baterías de 9v y el bajo se ha convertido en una renta. Me podrían brindar alguna ayuda? y perdón. Gracias


----------



## emilio177 (May 4, 2021)

Una foto del circuito.... ayuda para no imaginar...eso cansa


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2021)

BryanB dijo:


> Buen día hermanos, tengo un inconveniente con un bajo al cual le coloque un circuito emg bqc system  y las pastillas también son emg pero, lo que sucede es que el bajo se consume las baterías en 2 días literal, sin estar enchufado al amplificador ni nada, utiliza dos baterías de 9v y el bajo se ha convertido en una renta. Me podrían brindar alguna ayuda? y perdón. Gracias


Reforma el jack de salida del bajo para que la inserción del plug encienda el previo y al retirarlo se apague.
Así solo consume baterías mientas se encuentra conectado.


----------



## BryanB (May 5, 2021)

Pido disculpas. Adjunto fotos del la electrónica para mayor apreciación. Estoy muy agradecido


----------



## emilio177 (May 5, 2021)

Pregunta....  el conector de salida.. tiene switch para apagar cuando se desconecta el plug¿


----------



## BryanB (May 5, 2021)

emilio177 dijo:


> Pregunta....  el conector de salida.. tiene switch para apagar cuando se desconecta el plug¿


No hermano, no tiene switch el conector de salida


----------



## emilio177 (May 5, 2021)

Debería tener.... tiene que tener un contacto que cierra el circuito cuando conecta el plug.... osea tu jack debe tener... normalmente el neutro lo manda a tierra y activa tu circuito emg


----------



## BryanB (May 5, 2021)

Guao mi hermano, tendré que llevarlo a un técnico entonces, la verdad es que no tengo mucha idea, yo le retiro las pilas al bajo cada vez que termino de tocar, pero es un fastidio así de verdad


----------



## Scooter (May 6, 2021)

Algo que va a pilas que da descarga es como un poltergueist más o menos.
Me inclino a pensar que el problema no está en lo que va a pilas, que está en el otro equipo al que se conecta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 6, 2021)

No @Scooter, no da descargas, se le descargan las pilas muy rápido (normal en pilas de petaca de 9V).
Las descargas eran al que inició el post y tampoco eran descargas parece, debían ser "golpes" de ruido o algo así.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 6, 2021)

Tengo un bajo al que no le cambio baterías hace años y no me presenta problemas aún. Alguien ha hecho alguna intervención en tu instrumento? Veo algunas soldaduras y cintas aislantes sospechosas.

Por experiencia te recomendaría que empieces por revisar el jack, a veces los contactos se van deformando y podría haber un corto ahí. Eso me pasó a mí. Es buena práctica si usas un solo cable siempre. Los plugs no siempre son iguales, a veces hay algunos más "anchos" que otros, o directamente están muy gastados y van limando los contactos, o se enganchan al salir. Qué se yo.


----------



## BryanB (May 7, 2021)

Hola hermanos, muchas gracias a todos! El problema fue resuelto. El chasis de una de las baterías pegaba de los contactos de la salida del jack entonces este generaba un corto, se le coloco cinta aislante alrededor de las baterías para solucionarlo. feliz día


----------

